# Our thirteen month old redhead



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Journey had a bath today and I clipped her face and bum. We oiled her because the matting has been getting horrendous. Hopefully this will help. She is coming along so nicely, and I am crazy about her. She is a good girl too. Gets along with everyone, doesn't chew, no boo-boos in the house. We are waiting to see what comes of the parvo scare in the dog show circuit and as soon as we know it is over, we will be getting her back in the ring and finishing her championship. Then I think we might cord her and have her in a corded conti...time will tell...but I have always wanted a corded Poodle.


----------



## kcp1227 (Jan 25, 2013)

She is absolutely beautiful


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks so much.


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

So glad the "new bathing process" was a success. She looks great.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

It cut 1/2 hour to 45 mins off the regular time. What a relief. I do think I need to watch someone dry a show Poodle. I'd likely get ideas on how to cut even more time off. Shawn Copley gave me an awesome recipe for oil, and I used it, so hopefully it will cut down on the matting. Thanks Sherry. Hope you and Lorne will meet up with us when we get back out. It would be lovely to see you both again.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Oh My! She's just adorable! She has a soft feminine 'look' to her face! So very very pretty!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks very much. She is all girl. She is a total flirt and adores her Daddy and Quincy. She ries to manipulate them with her feminine charms. It is very cute.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

What perfect rosettes she has and goodness, those eyes, black as coal, so gorgeous!  She is so sweet looking and her color is delicious. Say, how big did she end up?


----------



## KidWhisperer (Apr 3, 2012)

*Ooh, please do!*

Journey would be even more striking with cords!!! I would love to see that. Also, could you share a little more about the oiling process for matting? We are battling mats here as well.

Thanks, and love you posts as always!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

outwest said:


> What perfect rosettes she has and goodness, those eyes, black as coal, so gorgeous!  She is so sweet looking and her color is delicious. Say, how big did she end up?


Thanks so much Outwest. I have been doing her trimming while we grow hair and was terrified I would screw up her rosettes. I guess I didn't...lol! Journey is about 23 1/2" tall and around 40 pounds.


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

Arreau, 
Journey has such a sweet face. I love that first picture of her, where she has that somewhat curious look on her face. She is just beautiful!


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

she is sooooo beautiful (even if I don't like the show cut! lol) I love her color!


----------



## MaryEdwards (Oct 29, 2012)

What a beautiful girl.Wish you much luck in the show ring, she's a winner!


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

I can't imagine that there have been too many red corded poodles. An image search on Google for "red corded poodle" showed plenty of whites, creams, and blacks, but not one red. A corded Journey would be a rare jewel, indeed!


----------



## Lea (Oct 20, 2012)

Journey would look super with cords! I was walking within my dog walking group and one of the gals said her son wants dreadlocks. I chuckled. Inside I'm thinking, "cool! Your son wants to look like a corded poodle!" Lol

Journey looks very pretty!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

The cording process sounds like a bit of a challenge, but once it is complete I think there'd be less work. One of my FB friends who also breeds reds has a fully corded cream in puppy trim. He looks incredible. Journey's coat wants to cord. It separates and is in sections, even right after a bath and blow out. I do need to find someone locally who has done it who can help teach me in the beginning what needs to be done. I have seen a few whites being shown in a corded conti, and it looks so cool and very different. Bruce is all for it, so good tto have his 2 thumbs up and know he'd be happy to walk her and show her off. We will see...but I am rather excited about it.

BTW...Lea...your boy looks amazing in his new groom! What a pretty head he has. very much like his Papa!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Oil? I'd like to learn about that, because Lou is not mating yet, but her ears are trying to mat, even though I brush her daily. Please let me know your secret hehe, what kind of oil, so I can try it here too! Thank you 

Journey is gorgeous! I've always been her fan


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

The fellow who shared this with me owns and shows a black Standard with ENORMOUS hair. He has been an incredible help to me and gave me a small bottle of the oil to try before I buy it because it is quite expensive. I believe the oil is called Summer Wind and it does not look like oil but rather like hand cream. The concoction is three capsful of Summer Wind, 1/2 to full cup Coat Handler conditioner. Put into a gallon jug and mix well with warm water. Bathe and rince dog as per usual. Then pour this mixture over the dog and work in. Do not rinse. Blow dry and VOILA! Matting should stay at a minimum.


----------

